# Fox-owned stations yank UPN logo



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

The UPN branding has been pulled from KCOP-TV in LA, and WWOR-TV in New York City.

UPN9 WWOR-TV are just showing 9 on screen.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds28436.html


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It will also be pulled from WDCA -TV in Washington DC soon if it has not happened already. Sorry no link.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> It will also be pulled from WDCA -TV in Washington DC soon if it has not happened already. Sorry no link.


Their website says they are now DCA 20 using the call letters.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

One of my friends who lives in the DC market said that the Baltimore UPN station did it as well.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The latest rumor making the rounds is that Fox will dust off the old Fox 2 concept. This time it would feature off network reruns, the occasional movie, watered down versions of FX programming and maybe a regular show from Fox News.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Could work in NY area as FOX 5 is based in New York where as if WWOR 9 becomes FOX 9 they are in New Jersey.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like the Fox owned UPN Chicago - WPWR 50 will be dropping the UPN Chicago soon and back to Power 50 - WPWR.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Fox did more than just yank the "UPN - (insert channel number here) " branding, it did things like cancel all billboard and radio ads for UPN programming, stop running promos for the primetime schedule during the daytime, and such. Bacicly, the Fox-owned stations will just be turning the 2 hour UPN block on at 8 and off at 10. That will certainly hurt UPN's already miniscule ratings.

Cannot say that Fox is wrong. These stations have to move forward and why build an audience for shows that will not be on your station next fall?

As to what Fox should do in the future with the group, IMHO, I would co-brand all of them with a similar name, and it should not be "Fox2" which people with confuse with regular Fox, Fox Sports Net, Fox News, Channel 2 in their own market and so on. A nice name would be "Century Network" with a logo based on the iconic 20th Century Fox movie logo. 

Run the same rerun programming on the entire network in the 8-10/7-9 slot. That way you can jointly market. Then, IF THE MARKET IS THERE, roll out some new niche originial programming over time. And, certainly, bringing a small taste of Fox News to people who do not get it is smart.

If Fox launched such a deal on its O&O duopolies, and signed up a few other stations in a similar shape left high and dry, and then included a nationalized feed of the channel in DirecTV's locals package in every market that doesn't have the channel, plus its coverage via DISH's superstations and what it can pick out of cable, it can get 70% + market coverage.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

SamC said:


> As to what Fox should do in the future with the group, IMHO, I would co-brand all of them with a similar name, and it should not be "Fox2" which people with confuse with regular Fox, Fox Sports Net, Fox News, Channel 2 in their own market and so on. A nice name would be "Century Network" with a logo based on the iconic 20th Century Fox movie logo.


Look at the UK market our channels numbers are national on DTT.

*Channel 1 = BBC One (local)
Channel 2 = BBC Two
Channel 3 = ITV 1 (Local)
Channel 4 = Channel 4 (S4C in Wales)
Channel 5 = Five
Channel 6 = ITV 2
Channel 7 = BBC Three
Channel 8 = (Channel 4 Wales only)
Channel 9 = BBC Four
Channel 10 = ITV 3
Channel 11 = Sky Three*

And so on, does not matter which part of the country you are in its the same numbers all the way through. BBC One and ITV 1 are local networks. Where i com from outside of London we are coverd by BBC One London and ITV 1 London.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Actually, I hope that some of these new non-affiliated staions become true independents again - maybe they get some filler programming from Fox / FX, but otherwise program what they want. Too many small and mid sized markets have not had a true indie staion in a while.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

It looks like Fox missed KTXH in Houston - web site still has UPN 20...


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I emailed a local UPN station and asked them if they had any indications that this WB/UPN merger would take place. They said they had no idea and it was a well kept secret. They still have not been contacted by UPN about what is going to happen. They did say that basically they only lose the 2 UPN primetime hours during the week--so no huge loss.

No wonder the Fox owned UPN stations are mad and dropping the UPN name and logo from their stations immediately. You would have thought the network could have at least given the stations notice before the CW network was announced.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Link said:


> I emailed a local UPN station and asked them if they had any indications that this WB/UPN merger would take place. They said they had no idea and it was a well kept secret. They still have not been contacted by UPN about what is going to happen.


Which market do you live in?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> Which market do you live in?


I'm in the Chicago market where Fox owns WPWR UPN 50. They dropped the UPN Chicago and are back to the Power 50 branding.

I travel some to the Springfield market to the south where they have WCFN UPN 49. They are the ones that said they had no warnings or knowledge that the CW network was going to happen and still have not been contacted about it from UPN.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

SamC said:


> Fox did more than just yank the "UPN - (insert channel number here) " branding, it did things like cancel all billboard and radio ads for UPN programming, stop running promos for the primetime schedule during the daytime, and such. Bacicly, the Fox-owned stations will just be turning the 2 hour UPN block on at 8 and off at 10. That will certainly hurt UPN's already miniscule ratings.
> 
> Cannot say that Fox is wrong. These stations have to move forward and why build an audience for shows that will not be on your station next fall?
> 
> ...


That seems to be a fine plan. I like the name you chose also. Repurposed programming would be fiscally sound; it wouldn't be a money-losing entity like UPN. It would keep the important network identification for station branding. Not sure how they could roll in Fox News, if they want to keep it entertaiment oriented, unless for maybe just FNC headlines or one show a week.

I also wonder if Fox might consider moving WWOR 9 News to 9PM (9 News at 9). Such might be an alternative, however, that would just be considering the NY market and not all markets.

Off bat, there would the Fox owned UPN stations. The independent Tribune stations (WPHL, WATL). Tribune runs Fox in some markets, so has a rapport with Fox. In Dallas, Fox can keep it on KDFI(Ind.) but Fox owned.

San Francisco would have 2 stations (KRON 4, and KBWB 20), plus the Cox run KICU that could wrest for that programming affiliation. The Sinclair stations in Pittsburgh and several markets will be desperate for programming as well. The low powered stations in markets like Cincinnati will not get The CW. The CW will choose full powered stations first. WBQC could lose cable carriage without a network to back them up, so they'd be even more desperate for something.

The only ones I don't see grabbing up that would be like WSBK-Boston, or the few CBS run UPN stations that'll lose UPN affiliation. They wouldn't want to run something counter to The CW, what they have investment into. But, I believe Boston has some spare indys (WZMY) that could pick up the programming. Plus they are all those Pax stations that are up for sale.

For the small markets, there is DirecTV and Dish as you mentioned.


----------



## foxfan (Feb 5, 2006)

UKintheUS said:


> Could work in NY area as FOX 5 is based in New York where as if WWOR 9 becomes FOX 9 they are in New Jersey.


At first, I thought that after the digital transition, WNYW would have done a station swap with WWOR by giving it the channel 44 allocation (low-VHF such as 5 is garbage for digital) and taking WWOR's channel 9 allocation and permanently become a "FOX 9".

However, the FCC ruled that channel 9 could no longer be used in NY, since it has been awarded to a Philadelphia station. Therefore, Fox will only be able to operate their two stations on channels 44 or 38.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

foxfan said:


> At first, I thought that after the digital transition, WNYW would have done a station swap with WWOR by giving it the channel 44 allocation (low-VHF such as 5 is garbage for digital) and taking WWOR's channel 9 allocation and permanently become a "FOX 9".
> 
> However, the FCC ruled that channel 9 could no longer be used in NY, since it has been awarded to a Philadelphia station. Therefore, Fox will only be able to operate their two stations on channels 44 or 38.


I thought with digital it didn't matter if it was low VHF or high VHF or UHF. I thought with digital all signals were pretty equal.

It has always seemed that the over the air picture on SD 7-13 was better quality than 2-6.


----------



## foxfan (Feb 5, 2006)

That's because channels 2-6 are full of interference from appliances (fridges, dryers). On analog, it gives you sparklies, but with digital, you'd be plagued with constant dropouts. You also would need larger antennas to get decent low-VHF reception.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

foxfan said:


> That's because channels 2-6 are full of interference from appliances (fridges, dryers). On analog, it gives you sparklies, but with digital, you'd be plagued with constant dropouts. You also would need larger antennas to get decent low-VHF reception.


Is there a difference in lower UHF channels vs. higher number ones? It seems local UHF channels come in better than the low VHF ones. SD that is.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ravi said:


> That seems to be a fine plan. I like the name you chose also. Repurposed programming would be fiscally sound; it wouldn't be a money-losing entity like UPN. It would keep the important network identification for station branding. Not sure how they could roll in Fox News, if they want to keep it entertaiment oriented, unless for maybe just FNC headlines or one show a week.
> 
> I also wonder if Fox might consider moving WWOR 9 News to 9PM (9 News at 9). Such might be an alternative, however, that would just be considering the NY market and not all markets.
> 
> ...


When KTVU broadcasts Giants Baseball KICU carries FOX progromming. KRON4 is barly hanging on. They have citizens out doing news with camcorders. Really hoaky. What a joke!:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

foxfan said:


> At first, I thought that after the digital transition, WNYW would have done a station swap with WWOR by giving it the channel 44 allocation (low-VHF such as 5 is garbage for digital) and taking WWOR's channel 9 allocation and permanently become a "FOX 9".
> 
> However, the FCC ruled that channel 9 could no longer be used in NY, since it has been awarded to a Philadelphia station. Therefore, Fox will only be able to operate their two stations on channels 44 or 38.


I had not heard this before. Do you have a link?


----------



## foxfan (Feb 5, 2006)

The first part is just my personal speculation, but the second part can be seen using the FCC's TV Query and typing in the station's callsign.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Where does that site show where it will wind up? It seems to show all the current digital and analog only. Just asking. I had heard that many of the NY stations would stay on VHF but this does not seem to confirm it. What am I missing?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There was a PDF file on the FCC site a while back that listed various stations and where they will be going after the transition is over. WWOR-DT and WNYW-DT will be staying on 38 and 44. While in the Philly Market, WBPH from Bethlehem will have channel 9.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> There was a PDF file on the FCC site a while back that listed various stations and where they will be going after the transition is over. WWOR-DT and WNYW-DT will be staying on 38 and 44. While in the Philly Market, WBPH from Bethlehem will have channel 9.


Thanks Kyl. This stuff is getting hard to follow. If anyone finds the PDF let me know.


----------

